# potassium permanganate dip to kill off algae?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

IME, it doesn't do much for algae. It's good for pathogens and staining snail eggs (which you can remove afterwards). H2O2 would be the better choice for algae.

Also, I wouldn't dose it into a tank with shrimp. The oxidation would probably cook them.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

im not dosing any tank with any of this. i plan on making a dip bucket. with the shrimp i plan to remove all the plants, and shrimp i can find. keep the shrimp in my qt tank, and cook the tank at max temp for a few hours to kill the snails in the tank. when the parameters are back to norm ill return the shrimp. will peroxide dip be a full strength dip? or how should i use it? thanks for the info


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

1-2mL of hydrogen peroxide per gallon of water for plants dips. It might melt some plants so use less (1mL per gallon) for more sensitive plants (floaters, anacharis, subwassertang, etc). Dip for at most 30 minutes then rinse the plants off afterwards with dechlorinated water. If you want to treat the plants with Excel, right after the dip is a perfect time to.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the great info. After i posted that i looked into the peroxide dip and some people said stairght 3%.... Im going to start with the 1ml/ as im sure my crypts will probably melt from it. But im definatly going to try it in small batches first.


----------

